# Fatty Ep.II - Revenge of the GOSM (In Q_View 3D!)



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, so I wasn't overly happy with the first go around and it was just a matter of time for the sequel.

Someone had mentioned making a fatty with beef and bleu cheese which reminded me of one of the best burgers I'd ever had, so I figured I'd try for a version of that.

I checked to see what beef we had, and it was a lowfat ground (90/10), but I figured I'd go with it anyways.

The stuffing was a mix of sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]ed portabello mushrooms and onions, with a generous sprinkling of crumbled bleu cheese. I had also diced up some mushroom pieces and mixed with some minced garlic, fresh ground black pepper, and a little bit of Dales Steak Seasoning (love that stuff).

I think they turned out better than last time, and can't wait to try some more!

Now for the Q-View... (ok, so they're not in 3D... but then again, how often do you see a sequel that's better than the original? LOL)


First, the script...



Now, the action's heating up...



The ending isn't too bad...



Prologue - and they ate happily ever after, til the end of their meal...



Hope this looks better, and hope to be coming out soon with Ep III - Fatty in Paradise!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice  job, and great  thread!. I like that combination of goodies!


----------



## seboke (Jun 27, 2008)

Bill (or Jeanine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ), I'm just sittin here shaking my head... That looks SOOOOOO GOOD!! Points for the creativity on a great lookin fatty!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

That looks great I thought your last one was good but this is great as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looking forward to another sequel


----------



## walking dude (Jun 27, 2008)

nice bnj.......surprised it didn't crumble apart, with not much fat......tho the bacon prob. helped with that.........nice job...... (wish momma like blue cheese)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

That fattie looked beautiful! I can't believe it looked so good with it being 90/10...wow!! that darn BACON!!
I can't wait to try that fattie!! sauteed bellas!!!Oh la la!! YUM YUM
Points!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on your smoke, those are some tasty lookin' treats my friend.


----------



## erain (Jun 27, 2008)

great smoke!!!! had tha blue cheese on my mind but not the ports, excellent!!!!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks all!

I brought one in to work today for the missus and a couple of her co-workers, and the reviews are in:



Jeanine (the verbosely articulate): OMG YUM

Co-worker1 (Siskel): Very very good, luved it. Nice smokey flavor and pretty smoke ring

Co-worker2 (Eibert): I give 5 forks out of 5. The smoke taste was great and the blue cheese just right tempered with the portabella mushrooms and garlic. Very moist and tasty

I kinda liked it myself, but did find that the bleu cheese had lost a little of its 'bite' from being cooked down. Nothing major, but I'll try to find a stronger bleu cheese next time!

Bill


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 27, 2008)

Tasty looking fatty , great pics of the q-view , thanks for sharing !


----------



## teeotee (Jun 27, 2008)

I wish the wife and kids liked mushrooms. I'm the only one, so isn't too worth cooking them for just me.

Good job on the fatty BNJ. I tried one with chipotles, blue cheese and bacon with ground chuck. Mine held together good but it got overcooked. Note to self, "don't get too distracted when running the smoker".


----------



## richtee (Jun 27, 2008)

Look for a Danish Bleu- And as GOOD bleu is at least 40% fat... some to 60... you got help there too  :{)


----------

